# Sufferfest Islagiatt



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Well on limited time but wanted to do some of my newly acquired Sufferfest Islagiatt. Did just over 36 minutes of a 1'56" video workout. 

Was great! Loved the actual ride scenes and is a different departure from Spinervals for sure. 

Any other Sufferlandrians out there?


----------



## 3DKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

I've got this one along with a few others. Last time I did it, I did the whole thing in one go. Phew!! tougher workout than riding out on the road.

Blender is my favourite Sufferfest workout, another endurance one.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a few. ISLAGIATT is great if you have the time. Good video and entertaining. Not my favorite though. 

That goes to Blender. Just a bit shorter at 1:40 but fits my schedule better and IMO is a more brutal work out. 

Also have:
Downward Spiral
A Very Dark Place
The Hunted
Violator
The Wretched
and
Extra Shot

All have their strong suits. Downward Spiral was my favorite befro Blender and is still a go to for having an hour or less. 

The Hunted is great for climbing.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a lot of them. I got my work to purchase a Cycleops 400 for their gym so I've been doing them three times a week for the last 10 weeks. They've been great videos to help me stay in shape this winter


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I really hope sufferfest peeps put out more endurance and longer rides, I would love a 3 hr single endurance sufferfest. I really like hell hath no fury too, and Blender, they are the longer rides. And I have Angels (love that) and fight club (that too). I am excited for the brick sufferfest, for sure.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Alfonsina said:


> I really hope sufferfest peeps put out more endurance and longer rides, I would love a 3 hr single endurance sufferfest. I really like hell hath no fury too, and Blender, they are the longer rides. And I have Angels (love that) and fight club (that too). I am excited for the brick sufferfest, for sure.


Just put a couple together. Blender and ISLAGIATT gets you 3:40 or so. Also where they have chapters you can repeat sections. I do this with the Hunted all the time to double the climb.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, I get that I can do that but I still yearn for a longer ride LOL.


----------



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

Alfonsina said:


> Yeah, I get that I can do that but I still yearn for a longer ride LOL.


Just find a long stage of your favorite race on youtube and ride intervals of mixed duration and intensity. Way cheaper and just as entertaining as sufferfest.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

The one thing I do like that Sufferfest has done the older videos to the newer ones is that the prompts used are much better now but the old ones are still nice. Either way they are entertaining as well as very good workouts.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Woooo..............another night last night in the garage with the snow starting and blowing in on my face and cold winds! Below freezing and windchills minus zero I felt like I was on a few of those stages!!!!


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have used a few that are on Strava. Very useful stuff. Will probable purchase a couple recommended here


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

My collection currently consists of:

Downward Spiral
ISLAGIATT
Fight Club
Local hero

So far I like Local Hero the most.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a lot of them and can't even say which is my favorite. Using them with Trainerroad makes them even better. There is no cheating with Trainerroad once the FTP is calculated.

How many people doing the Tour of Sufferlandria later this month? I am considering it but looking at the timing and schedule, seems like it be overtraining and I just did that with the Festive 500.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

HyperSprite said:


> I have a lot of them and can't even say which is my favorite. Using them with Trainerroad makes them even better. There is no cheating with Trainerroad once the FTP is calculated.


I just joined Trainerroad and I love it! I didn't realize I how much I was slacking before!!! Love it and I will see you at the tour!!!


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Can you explain how you use Trainerroad for training? I looked at the website and if I understand it correctly, it looks like it tracks your workouts so you can see what zones, etc you are in? If you already have your zones figured out (and have a way to track them via HR or power zone on stationary bike) what benefit would there be from using it? I'm not sure I totally understand.

BTW - I have all the Sufferfests and love them all! I'm currently doing my own shorter version of the Tour of Sufferlandria - not sure I want the high of volume this early in the season. Good luck to you all who are riding the Tour!


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

MJCBH said:


> Can you explain how you use Trainerroad for training? I looked at the website and if I understand it correctly, it looks like it tracks your workouts so you can see what zones, etc you are in? If you already have your zones figured out (and have a way to track them via HR or power zone on stationary bike) what benefit would there be from using it? I'm not sure I totally understand.
> 
> BTW - I have all the Sufferfests and love them all! I'm currently doing my own shorter version of the Tour of Sufferlandria - not sure I want the high of volume this early in the season. Good luck to you all who are riding the Tour!


If you have a power meter (or use TrainerRoad virtual power) it will match the video with the workout power level that matches your FTP (that you set using Rubber Glove or the Trainerroad FTP test). If you move your FTP number up, the whole workout moves up the target line to match it and vise versa. Since you are using power, you are trying to match the power it is asking for with your output. If you have everything dialed in the workout should leave you finished, panting and feel as though it pushed you right to the edge. 

As far as the tracking aspect, I don't really use that, since I don't upload my Real World rides, it has no idea what kind of work I really do. I just use it for the trainer and use Strava to map my power, miles, progress etc.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

One other thing about the "no cheating".

I am sure nobody gets on a trainer/stationary etc and plans to cheat their training. What's the point really? 

What I have found for myself personally is when I have used the SF videos from Strava app in hotel gym, I know at the end, I am not at smashed as I am at home using TR. Even though I have mapped it all out, even though I try and be honest with myself, I know I don't push myself as hard or as consistently as trainerroad does. 

Trainerroad is sort of like having a coach that knows what you can do and wont let you off the hook.


----------

